# Quick Question



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a simple question here, my cockatiel, Travis, since yesterday when I had him has let me stroke his feathers a bit more, but seems to try to nip me a bit more. Is this good or bad? He seems to trust me, but he nips me (not painfully, only like a little scratch of his beak), so I'm unsure of what to think.

Any tips appreciated


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like he is just telling you to back off. Spike will peck at me when he is grumpy or he does not want me to touch him. I can only give him scritches when he is on me :wacko: and we are really bonded. Just make sure to only keep your scritches to Travis's head area


----------



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Sounds like he is just telling you to back off. Spike will peck at me when he is grumpy or he does not want me to touch him. I can only give him scritches when he is on me :wacko: and we are really bonded. Just make sure to only keep your scritches to Travis's head area


Thanks a bunch for that, I wondered why he didnt like me touching his wings, but he did like me to touch his beak 

But yeah, he loves to have his little mohawk tickled, and it always calms him down a bit, thanks


----------

